# Steam: 10 kostenlose Spiele-Downloads angekündigt



## MarcHatke (16. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: 10 kostenlose Spiele-Downloads angekündigt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: 10 kostenlose Spiele-Downloads angekündigt


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2014)

Früher nannte man so etwas eine Demo.
Sollten sie mal für alle Neu Erscheinungen so machen, so das man erstmal jeden Titel den man eventuell kaufen möchte in Ruhe anspielen kann.  und nicht die Katze, sprich Beta Version im Sack kauft.

Aber das traut sich ja heute keiner mehr.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. Oktober 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Früher nannte man so etwas eine Demo.
> Sollten sie mal für alle Neu Erscheinungen so machen, so das man erstmal jeden Titel den man eventuell kaufen möchte in Ruhe anspielen kann.  und nicht die Katze, sprich Beta Version im Sack kauft.
> 
> Aber das traut sich ja heute keiner mehr.



Es ist ja keine Demo, sondern das vollwertige Spiel, wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat, kann man den ein oder anderen Titel von der Liste an einem Wochenende durchspielen.
Bei einer Demo fallen doch die Spielmöglichkeiten nicht so umfangreich aus


----------



## golani79 (16. Oktober 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Früher nannte man so etwas eine Demo.



So, so .. bei Demoversionen konnte man dann also wohl auch das ganze Spiel durchzocken, wenn man wollte oder?


----------



## Enisra (16. Oktober 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Es ist ja keine Demo, sondern das vollwertige Spiel, wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat, kann man den ein oder anderen Titel von der Liste an einem Wochenende durchspielen.
> Bei einer Demo fallen doch die Spielmöglichkeiten nicht so umfangreich aus



ach, der ist doch eh immer am herziehen über Steam, war doch klar das so was kommt


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach, der ist doch eh immer am herziehen über Steam, war doch klar das so was kommt



Das hat doch nun gar nichts mit herziehen zu tun.

Lad dir doch alle Spiele runter und zock alle 10 Spiele. Mehr als reinschnuppern bleibt da zeitlich nicht.

Und mit dem Wort Demo meinte ich allgemein die Möglichkeit zu bekommen in ein Spiel mal rein zu schauen.


----------



## Worrel (16. Oktober 2014)

Allgemein wird unter Demo allerdings so etwas verstanden wie 1 bis 5 Level aus dem Spiel, aber eben *nicht das ganze*.

@News Text:


> Die größte Gratis-Aktion in der Steam-Geschichte beginnt am heutigen Donnerstag, den 16. Oktober. PC-Spieler können vier Tage lang zehn verschiedene Titel ausprobieren. Während des Promo-Angebots von Company of Heroes 2, Grid 2, Payday 2 und vielen mehr sind die Spiele außerdem rabattiert, sodass die Spieleperlen auch nach Ablauf der Gratis-Spielzeit in der Steam-Bibliothek bleiben.


Das ist so formuliert, daß man beim Überfliegen meinen könnte, daß die Spiele verschenkt werden - vor allem der letzte Teilsatz.
Für die einleitende Zusammenfassung zur News wäre es wesentlich besser, wenn dieser komplett weggelassen worden wäre.


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Allgemein wird unter Demo allerdings so etwas verstanden wie 1 bis 5 Level aus dem Spiel, aber eben *nicht das ganze*.



Stimmt
Da hätte ich mich wohl anders ausdrücken sollen, damit das was ich eigentlich meinte zum tragen kommt. Mein Fehler.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (16. Oktober 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Lad dir doch alle Spiele runter und zock alle 10 Spiele. Mehr als reinschnuppern bleibt da zeitlich nicht.



Ich denke mal es wird nur wenige Fälle geben in denen sich jemand für alle 10 Titel interessiert und keinen der 10 Titel besitzt


----------



## shaboo (16. Oktober 2014)

Ach Kinners, ihr wisst doch alle ganz genau, was Batze meint. Die PC Games-Schlagzeile "10 kostenlose Spiele-Downloads" ist auf jeden Fall mal wieder reichlich irreführend. Ein kostenloses Probewochenende ist für mich was völlig anderes als ein kostenloser Spiele-Download. Und dann auch noch dieses bescheuerte "im Wert von 250 Euro"! Für wen soll das denn bitte in diesem Zusammenhang relevant sein? In Ruhe durchspielen kann man an einem Wochenende vielleicht genau einen dieser Titel im Wert von 25 Euro, und wie günstig der rabattierte Preis am Ende ausfällt, weiß auch noch keine Sau.

Sorry, aber "10 kostenlose Spiele ab heute" oder "die größte Gratis-Aktion in der Steam-Geschichte" sind für mich hart an der Grenze zum halbwegs seriösen Journalismus. Ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen Steam und begrüße auch Aktionen wie diese, aber natürlich sind das letztlich nichts anderes als bessere Demos und die Art und Weise, wie das von PCG aufgeblasen wird, ist schon ziemlich peinlich.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Oktober 2014)

Mal abwarten. Je nachdem wie der Nachlaß ausfällt interessieren mich schon 2 oder 3 Titel davon. Den Rest habe ich bzw. interessiert mich nicht. Entscheidend ist der Preis der in der Zeit dann für das entsprechende Game aufgerufen wird. Aber der Titel ist definitiv irreführend. Ich hab zuerst an so etwas wie bei Origin aufs Haus Aktion gedacht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist so formuliert, daß man beim Überfliegen meinen könnte, daß die Spiele verschenkt werden - vor allem der letzte Teilsatz.


Genau so hab ich auch für nen Moment verstanden. Hatte es mir jedoch schon gedacht dass die Formlierung etwas unglücklich ausgefallen sein muss. [emoji6]


----------



## l0l (16. Oktober 2014)

shaboo schrieb:


> Ach Kinners, ihr wisst doch alle ganz genau, was Batze meint. Die PC Games-Schlagzeile "10 kostenlose Spiele-Downloads" ist auf jeden Fall mal wieder reichlich irreführend. Ein kostenloses Probewochenende ist für mich was völlig anderes als ein kostenloser Spiele-Download. Und dann auch noch dieses bescheuerte "im Wert von 250 Euro"! Für wen soll das denn bitte in diesem Zusammenhang relevant sein? In Ruhe durchspielen kann man an einem Wochenende vielleicht genau einen dieser Titel im Wert von 25 Euro, und wie günstig der rabattierte Preis am Ende ausfällt, weiß auch noch keine Sau.
> 
> Sorry, aber "10 kostenlose Spiele ab heute" oder "die größte Gratis-Aktion in der Steam-Geschichte" sind für mich hart an der Grenze zum halbwegs seriösen Journalismus. Ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen Steam und begrüße auch Aktionen wie diese, aber natürlich sind das letztlich nichts anderes als bessere Demos und die Art und Weise, wie das von PCG aufgeblasen wird, ist schon ziemlich peinlich.



Dem muss ich leider zustimmen, denn der Titel ist ziemlich irreführend. 
Zumal fast(?) jedes Wochende irgendein Spiel kostenlos gespielt werden kann. Und das Herunterladen ist notwendige Voraussetzung des ganzen, muss also wohl kaum extra erwähnt werden.

Bitte etwas seriösere Überschriften, Danke.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber eure Überschriften sind in letzter Zeit ganz schön irreführend und man kann oft etwas ganz anderes verstehen.
Wenn ich nicht wüßte, worum es jetzt geht, dann könnte man denken, dass man diese Spiele kostenlos dem Account zufügen und behalten darf und nicht, dass es hier um ein Probewochenende geht


----------



## MaxVanDamme (16. Oktober 2014)

Mir ist es auch schon seit einiger Zeit aufgefallen das PC Games absichtlich die Überschriften umgestalltet um so neugirige Besucher von Facebook auf die Seite zu locken. Finde es halt sehr traurig und das bei einer besonderen Zeitschrift.


----------



## shippy74 (16. Oktober 2014)

Zitat:  Die größte Gratis-Aktion in der Steam-Geschichte beginnt am heutigen Donnerstag, den 16. Oktober. PC-Spieler können vier Tage lang zehn verschiedene Titel ausprobieren.

Also Gratis ist bei mir auch was anderes, traurig wenn man mit aufpolierten Überschriften auf Bauern Fang gehen muss, mir wird die Seite hier immer unsympathischer  wenn ich ehrlich bin. Das neue Konzept  kommt bei mir nicht an.


----------



## Murx (16. Oktober 2014)

Richtig hätte es heißen müssen:

*Zehn Spiele kostenlos testen*

Wäre das so schwer? Ich erwarte ja schon gar keinen investigativen Journalismus - aber das ist BILD Niveau! Oder wieviel hat Valve dafür gezahlt dass das Marketing Blabla in den Artikel kommt.


----------



## xXDredd7208Xx (16. Oktober 2014)

jap genau, das häuft sich hier so langsam mit diesen irreführenden titeln, man, sowas macht steam doch regelmäßig! gut, vielleicht jetzt nicht 10 stück auf einmal, aber wer lädt sich die schon alle? & klar, ich weiß schon was jetzt kommt - "wir haben ja nichts von gratis vollversionen gesagt" oder sowas in der art um die verwirrten user hier dumm dastehn zu lassen, snsationell. bravo. ich bin jetzt auch raus aus all dem hier, bringt ja nich wirklich was.


----------



## solidus246 (16. Oktober 2014)

Steam verschenkt gerne mal Spiele über einen bestimmten Zeitraum. Man hat mal kurz Zeit auf der Arbeit, liest die Überschrift und denkt sich W T F !!!

Dann liest man den Artikel und stellt fest, dass mit diesem Klick gerade Geld gemacht wurde... Wunderbar wie die Überschrift mal eben alles verfälscht hat -.- ganz zu schweigen von der Erwartungshaltung...

Gerne mehr davon.


----------



## Batze (16. Oktober 2014)

Na ein Glück das die letzten Posts nicht von mir waren, man was hätte ich wieder aufs Brett bekommen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. Oktober 2014)

Leute jetzt kommt mal alle runter, ja die Überschrift ist vielleicht nicht gelungen, andere Spieleseiten gehen bei diesem Thema aber auch nicht anders um.
Und seid doch mal ehrlich, wäre die Überschrift eine andere gewesen hättet ihr doch auch auf die Meldung geklickt, allein um zu erfahren, um welche Spiele es sich handelt.

Hat denn wirklich jemand geglaubt, dass auf Steam 10 Spiele auf einmal, korrigiere 11 Spiele auf einmal verschenkt werden?


----------



## battschack (16. Oktober 2014)

Murx schrieb:


> Richtig hätte es heißen müssen:
> 
> *Zehn Spiele kostenlos testen*
> 
> Wäre das so schwer? Ich erwarte ja schon gar keinen investigativen Journalismus - aber das ist BILD Niveau! Oder wieviel hat Valve dafür gezahlt dass das Marketing Blabla in den Artikel kommt.




Kann da nur voll zustimmen. Kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein...

Ihr solltet MURX einstellen für eure News Titel... Langsam nervt es echt gewaltig -.-


----------



## golani79 (16. Oktober 2014)

battschack schrieb:


> Kann da nur voll zustimmen. Kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein...
> 
> Ihr solltet MURX einstellen für eure News Titel... Langsam nervt es echt gewaltig -.-



Theoretisch kann man ja mehr, als die Titel nur testen - also würde die Headline von Murx auch nicht so ganz passen 
Aber stimmt schon - die Headline ist ein wenig irreführend.


----------



## shaboo (16. Oktober 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Leute jetzt kommt mal alle runter, ja die Überschrift ist vielleicht nicht gelungen, andere Spieleseiten gehen bei diesem Thema aber auch nicht anders um.


Das entschuldigt weder irgend etwas, noch macht es es das besser. Die Überschrift ist einfach nur völliger Quatsch; ich denke von  einem "kostenlosen Spiel" haben wir alle hier - und auch die PCG-Redaktion - eine ziemlich präzise Vorstellung.



TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Und seid doch mal ehrlich, wäre die Überschrift eine andere gewesen hättet ihr doch auch auf die Meldung geklickt, allein um zu erfahren, um welche Spiele es sich handelt.


Nö, hätte ich sicher nicht, weil kostenloses Probespielen nun wirklich absolut nichts besonderes ist (und mich persönlich auch gar nicht reizt).



TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Hat denn wirklich jemand geglaubt, dass auf Steam 10 Spiele auf einmal, korrigiere 11 Spiele auf einmal verschenkt werden?


Es hätte durchaus sein können, dass Steam ein Spiel verschenkt, wobei man sich eines von zehn Spielen aussuchen darf (ähnlich wie U2 ihr aktuelles Album zuletzt über iTunes verschenkt haben). In diesem Falle wäre die Überschrift sicher halbwegs in Ordnung gegangen.

Außerdem geht's nicht nur um diesen Einzelfall (und auch nicht nur um PCG), sondern um den generellen Trend zu reißerischen, irreführenden und/oder faktisch schlicht falschen Schlagzeilen. Kann man die nicht einfach BILD, Goldenem Blatt und Konsorten überlassen?


----------



## Cityboy (17. Oktober 2014)

Hmm ... ist Ihreführung nicht mitelweile strafbar? :p
Ich hab zwar den Artikel heute auch mehrmals gelesen,.. hab aber tatsächlich gedacht da wäre was frei Haus... naja... Gut das ich eine gewisse skepsis mit dabei hatte.  Ich kaufe mir die Pc Games schon seit über 20 Jahren (ja ja, bin ein treuer Hund),... dennoch bin ich in letzter Zeit nicht so begeistert was die Berichtestattung anbelangt ,... weiß nicht was da los ist... aber hab mich dabei erwischt wie ich immer öffter zur Konkurenz greife. Ich will wieder meine coole alte PcGames wieder haben die ich voller Sehnsucht jeden Monat verschlungen habe...


----------



## Bandit89 (17. Oktober 2014)

der titel ist allerdings  irreführend.. bitte KOSTENLOS angeben wenn DAUERHAFT gemeint  ist.. also ist die aktion von steam nichts besonderes meiner meinung nach. sowas gabs schon öfters.. nur nicht so viele spiele auf einmal..


----------



## Wynn (17. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt macht mal nicht so nen Stress 

Vieleicht müssen sie solche Schlagzeilen angeben weil zuviele Leute auf ihrer Website und im Forum mit Adblock unterwegs sind.

Viele schlagzeilen gehen nur online weil beim heftdruck sind sie vorbei und teilweise sind das externe schreibkräfte und ein redaktur postet sie dann ins artikelsystem

Lieber solche schlagzeilen als noch extra online bezahlen zu müssen für neuigkeiten wie bei der gamestar


----------



## battschack (17. Oktober 2014)

Naja warum Haben soviele wohl adblock an? Schon mal darüber nach gedacht?

Seiten wo mit werbung nicht übertreiben habe ich mein Adblock auch aus... Aber wenn durch 1klick 2 extra seiten mit werbung auf gehen man teils nix mehr hört weil im hintergrund irgendwelche werbung mit ton von alleine angeht ist bei mir schluss^^


----------



## SGDrDeath (17. Oktober 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Leute jetzt kommt mal alle runter, ja die Überschrift ist vielleicht nicht gelungen, andere Spieleseiten gehen bei diesem Thema aber auch nicht anders um.


[Polemik] Wenn man der Logik folgt kann man auch gleich wieder die Todesstrafe einführen, die gibts ja in den USA und China auch, da ist es ja nicht schlimm wenn wir sie auch haben.[/Polemik]

Anders gesagt, nur weil andere auch Mist schreiben muss man nicht auf dem selben Niveau schreiben wenn man Erfolg haben will. Ordentliche Qualität wird schon gewürdigt werden



TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Und seid doch mal ehrlich, wäre die Überschrift eine andere gewesen hättet ihr doch auch auf die Meldung geklickt, allein um zu erfahren, um welche Spiele es sich handelt.


Nö, wenn erkennbar gewesen wäre das es wie üblich nur ein Free Weekend ist wärs mir absolut egal.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (17. Oktober 2014)

Da es gerade um "kostenlose" Spiele geht:* Payday - The Heist* gibt bis heute um 19 Uhr tatsächlich_ gratis_ auf Steam.


----------



## shippy74 (17. Oktober 2014)

Konstantin1995 schrieb:


> Da es gerade um "kostenlose" Spiele geht:* Payday - The Heist* gibt bis heute um 19 Uhr tatsächlich_ gratis_ auf Steam.



PAYDAY™ The Heist spielen

Grab it for Free for 24 Hours!  steht klein drunter, also nix Gratis sondern nur ausgiebig 24 Stunden  testen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> PAYDAY™ The Heist spielen
> 
> Grab it for Free for 24 Hours!  steht klein drunter, also nix Gratis sondern nur ausgiebig 24 Stunden  testen.



Da ist es anders gemeint. Du hast 24 Stunden Zeit, das Spiel deinem Account hinzuzufügen, danach darfst du es aber dauerhaft behalten


----------



## shippy74 (17. Oktober 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da ist es anders gemeint. Du hast 24 Stunden Zeit, das Spiel deinem Account hinzuzufügen, danach darfst du es aber dauerhaft behalten



OK , Danke werde ich gleich mal testen, kostet ja nix..lach

Nachtrag des Capitaine bei Sternzeit 08154711: Tatsächlich, steht nix von begrenzter Zeit in der Bibliothek .


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Nachtrag des Capitaine bei Sternzeit 08154711: Tatsächlich, steht nix von begrenzter Zeit in der Bibliothek .



Eben, deswegen ist es ja so wichtig zu differenzieren, weil es Spiele gibt, die man dauerhaft seinem Account zufügen darf und Spiele, die man nur über 3-4 Tage mal anspielen darf.


----------



## Enisra (17. Oktober 2014)

ich hoff das stimmt auch, ich hab das mal getwittert, wäre doof wenn wir das jetzt alle falsch verstanden hätte


----------



## golani79 (17. Oktober 2014)

Payday 1 kann man sich behalten, wenn mans in der Library hat - man hat halt 24 Stunden Zeit, es hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (17. Oktober 2014)

Genau, es ist definitiv ein *Geschenk *von _Overkill Software_.  Anlass dafür sind 1,5 Millionen Mitglieder in der Steam-Gruppe zu Payday.


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2014)

Tolle Aktion, hab es leider erst jetzt gesehen, Payday 2 lädt schon runter, das hab ich schon lange auf der Wunschliste. Morgen werd ich es  probieren und wenn es mir gefällt gleich kaufen


----------



## Murx (18. Oktober 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Leute jetzt kommt mal alle runter, ja die Überschrift ist vielleicht nicht gelungen, andere Spieleseiten gehen bei diesem Thema aber auch nicht anders um.



Mir hat man schon im Kindergarten beigebracht, dass das eine faule Ausrede ist. Was andere machen rechtfertigt nicht eigenes Handeln. 

Der Punkt ist, dass ich mir - wenn ich die News durchklicke - die meisten Meldungen eines gewissen Bereiches ansehe. Lese ich dann so etwas komme ich mir veräppelt vor. Ja ich hätte den Artikel dann möglicherweise nicht angeklickt, dafür vielleicht einen der mich wirklich interessiert.

Und ja, es werden Spiele verschenkt - bei Origin gabs Bejeweled und kurzfristig Dragon Age Origins "aufs Haus". Ob die Xbox Live Gold Titel geschenkt sind oder nicht kann man sich sicher streiten, aber man kann durchaus davon ausgehen, dass "kostenlose Spiele-Downloads" sich auf Vollversionen und nicht auf begrenzte Spielzeit bezieht. Und kommt nicht mit Haarspaltereien, der Download selbst koste ja nichts. Das tut er weder bei normalen noch Freeware Titeln etwas.


----------



## golani79 (18. Oktober 2014)

Murx schrieb:


> Mir hat man schon im Kindergarten beigebracht, dass das eine faule Ausrede ist. Was andere machen rechtfertigt nicht eigenes Handeln.



Nur, dass halt deine vorgeschlagene Headline jetzt auch nicht unbedingt stimmt - hat dir das im Kindergarten niemand beigebracht?


----------



## shaboo (18. Oktober 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Nur, dass halt deine vorgeschlagene Headline jetzt auch nicht unbedingt stimmt - hat dir das im Kindergarten niemand beigebracht?



Hä? Was soll denn daran bitte nicht stimmen?!


----------



## golani79 (18. Oktober 2014)

shaboo schrieb:


> Hä? Was soll denn daran bitte nicht stimmen?!



Weil man die Spiele nicht nur testen, sondern komplett durchspielen kann, wenn man will (SP Kampagne vorausgesetzt).


----------



## shaboo (18. Oktober 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Weil man die Spiele nicht nur testen, sondern komplett durchspielen kann, wenn man will (SP Kampagne vorausgesetzt).


Wenn man lange genug testet, hat man ein Spiel natürlich auch irgendwann durch. Ich weiß nicht, wo da der Widerspruch sein soll.


----------



## golani79 (18. Oktober 2014)

Denk einfach ein wenig darüber nach .. vlt. kommst ja noch drauf ..


----------



## Monalye (18. Oktober 2014)

Also ich hab' heute Payday 2 ausprobiert und muss gestehen, das das wohl nicht so meins ist und ich es nicht kaufen werde, auch wenn es so irrsinnig billig ist  Ich dachte eigentlich, das es hier auch eine Story gibt, doch das scheint mir eher wie L4D2 zu sein, wo man Karten auswählt und die dann bewältigt. 
Ich hab' mir stattdessen heute endlich mal Orcs must die 2 gekauft, obwohl es nicht verbilligt ist, das hab ich schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste, davon hab ich mal die Demo gespielt, die mir irrsinnig gut gefallen hat. Da kauf ich lieber um 15 Euro ein Spiel ohne Nachlass, anstatt um 7 Euro ein Spiel das zwar alle hypen, das mir aber nicht so gefällt 

Ich hab' auch "Killing Floor 2" aufgerufen, aber das Spiel geht nicht kaufen, ist das bei euch auch so? Da ist auf der Shopseite nirgends ein Preis oder ein "Kaufen"-Button.... Killing Floor 2 on Steam

Edit: Oh, scheint noch nicht released zu sein *schäm*


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Oktober 2015)

Dont Starve kann ich nur empfehlen. Ist ne kleine Perle. Wer da irgendwann Bock auf Koop-Survival hat - ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Worrel (17. Oktober 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Dont Starve kann ich nur empfehlen. Ist ne kleine Perle. Wer da irgendwann Bock auf Koop-Survival hat - ich wäre dabei.


"16.10.*2014* um 12:30 Uhr: Die größte Gratis-Aktion in der Steam-Geschichte beginnt am heutigen Donnerstag, den 16. Oktober."


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Oktober 2015)

Tatsache. Was macht das denn dann plötzlich im Forum?


----------



## Worrel (17. Oktober 2015)

Da gab's ein beanstandenswertes neues Posting, das jetzt gelöscht wurde.


----------

